
Why a Mortgage Is Not Actually an Inflation Hedge - deegles
https://www.kitces.com/blog/why-a-mortgage-is-not-actually-an-inflation-hedge-itself-but-can-provide-access-to-investments-that-are
======
bcg1
The title of this post is misleading IMO. Real title of the story is:

"Why A Mortgage Is Not Actually An Inflation Hedge Itself, But Can Provide
Access To Investments That Are"

I don't even think his argument is totally correct, because buying a house on
a mortgage is in many ways a leveraged investment in real estate, which
certainly could qualify as an inflation hedge in and of itself.

